# Sliding TV mount - for cupboard based flat screen TV



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all
Hopefully got the right forum!
I'm in the process of buying my first MH - and there is a doorless cupboard that is made (I guess) to house a flat screen TV (there is a 12v, 240v and ariel socket in side).
It is approx 15" deep but 15" wide - and although I'm yet to buy a TV (will be looking for something around 13") - I need a sliding mount.
I've googled to death - but can't seem to find anything suitable. I'm thinking something that slides out - and then will swivel by 180 degrees to allow viewing from the diner or over-cab bed.
Maybe it is wide enough just to get something that swivels out....
Any ideas?
Photo attached.
Thanks
Si


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We got one at Tesco's it was £25 its like an arm with an elbow.

Let me find a link and see if can find it again.

Greenie

Takes your pick !

http://direct.tesco.com/q/N.1999541/Nr.99.aspx


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

CAK tanks here pg96-98
Lesley


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a Project 2000 sliding bracket and a Project 2000 rise and fall add on so the TV lowers to aid viewing.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks all.

Bozzer - that is exactly the solution I'm after, thanks....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Now that the OP seems have have the answer, may I ask reverse Q

I have slide-out, obviously designed for bulky TV, fitted with straps.

I have a Meos flat-screen on a flimsy pedestal-mount and at the moment am just strapping it down to the slide-out, but am worried that over a period of time the connection between the TV and the mount will sheer due to the movement on the road.

Any comments/solutions please?

Geoff


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Geoff,

I'm assuming you mean the fairly flimsy type of plastic pedestal that seems to come as standard on most ordinary, smallish sized (relatively) tv sets. If that is the case, and if the TV has a standard VESA mount, then fit a suitable mounting bracket. We've travelled several thousand miles without any problems. Pictures of the mount we use (no strap in the picture, but we use one for travelling) can be seen here.

Regards,
John


----------

